# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  Τετραόροφη ζευγαρώστρα

## jenia21

Καλησπερα παιδια.Καποιος πρεπει να κανει κατι εδω μεσα δεν μπορει να τραβαμε καθε λιγο και λιγακι τα ιδια εδω :Evilgrin0010:  :Evilgrin0010:  :Evilgrin0010:  :Evilgrin0010: .Κλουβια κλουβες ξεσηκωνεται ο κοσμος δεν το βλεπεται;Μετα την πλακα σας παρουσιαζω και εγω την νεα κατασκευη που θα φιλοξενηση τα νεα μικρα προς το παρον.Τα υλικα που χρειάστηκαν ειναι.Στραντζαριστο 20χ20 25 ευρω,κουνελοσυρμα για πισω και πλαινα 12 ευρω,ετοιμες προσοψεις 10 ευρω η μια,ταψακια γαλβανιζε 0.8 χιλιοστου παχος 25 ευρω,βιδες και ροδακια 10 ευρω.Διαστασεις 85χ35χ40 βαθος το καθε κλουβι.http://imageshack.us/f/651/p3290908.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/f/571/p4030915.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/f/171/p4030916.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/f/832/p4030914.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/f/607/p4030912.jpg/

----------


## pkstar

Ωραια κατασκευη!!!Μπραβο!!!

----------


## orion

μπράβο!!! άριστη  :bye:

----------


## karakonstantakis

> Καλησπερα παιδια.Καποιος πρεπει να κανει κατι εδω μεσα δεν μπορει να τραβαμε καθε λιγο και λιγακι τα ιδια εδω.Κλουβια κλουβες ξεσηκωνεται ο κοσμος δεν το βλεπεται;Μετα την πλακα σας παρουσιαζω και εγω την νεα κατασκευη που θα φιλοξενηση τα νεα μικρα προς το παρον.Τα υλικα που χρειάστηκαν ειναι.Στραντζαριστο 20χ20 25 ευρω,κουνελοσυρμα για πισω και πλαινα 12 ευρω,ετοιμες προσοψεις 10 ευρω η μια,ταψακια γαλβανιζε 0.8 χιλιοστου παχος 25 ευρω,βιδες και ροδακια 10 ευρω.Διαστασεις 85χ35χ40 βαθος το καθε κλουβι.


*Πολυ καλή κατασκευή Δαμιανέ !! Της βάζω με τον ποιο σωστό τρόπο !! Μου επιτρέπεις έτσι ???*
















 ::

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Πολύ ωραία κατασκευή Δαμιανέ.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Πολυ καλη κατασκευη...Καλυτερα και απο αγοραστο.....Μια ερωτηση,στο ταψακι στην 4η φωτο γιατι εχεις βαλει συρμα????

----------


## jenia21

Ευχαριστω παιδια.Νικο το συρμα ειναι γυρισμενο σαν αναποδο ταψακι και το βαζω για να μην εχουν τα πουλακια προσβαση στον πατο για ακαθαρσιες

----------


## teo24

Δαμιανε πολλα συγχαρητηρια.Ειναι πολυ προσεγμενη και ομορφη η κατασκευη σου.


*Αντε ρε παιδια,ξεσηκωθητε και φτιαξτε κι υπολοιπη καμια κατασκευη να χορτασει το ματι μας*...
Θα δειτε οτι θα το γουσταρετε κι εσεις κι η τσεπη σας.

----------


## ninos

Ωραία κατασκευη.. Τις προσόψεις και το κουνελόσηρμα τα έχεις βάψει ; Εαν ναι με τι χρώμα ;

----------


## mitsman

Φοβερη κατασκευη.... ελα ελα.... παραδεξου οτι με αντεγραψες Δαμιανε... χα χα χα χα αχχα


να σου κανω μια ερωτηση.... οταν βγαζεις το ταψι, αφου φευγει ο πατος... δεν θα φυγουν τα πουλακια?

----------


## jk21

πραγματι πολυ καλη δουλεια ! το προβλημα που πραγματι υπαρχει δημητρη ,μπορει να λυθει αν σε καθε εισοδο των ταψιων ,κρεμεται μπροστα τους μια λωριδα πλεγμα ,οπως ισως να εχεται δει στη κατασκευη της δικιας μου κλουβας αλλα και αλλων μελων

----------


## vikitaspaw

Ομορφη κατασκευη Δαμιανε!! Να την χαρει κ συ κ τα πουλακια σου!!

----------


## nikoslarisa

μπραβο.πολυ ομορφο....να το χαρεις φιλε.

----------


## Ηρακλής

Όντος πολύ όμορφη κατασκευή μπράβο μπράβο  :Happy:  Να την  χερεσε και εσύ τα φιλαράκια σου!!! Περιμένουμε πολλές πολλές φωτογραφίες μόλις την γεμίσεις  :Happy: 

κατή που θα μπορούσες να κανείς ειναι να κλήσεις το πίσω μέρος της ζευγαροστρας(αντί για κουνελοσιρμα ) για να νιώθουν μεγαλύτερη ασφάλεια τα πουλάκια αλλά και να σώσεις τον τύχω με της ακαθαρσίες που θα κάνουν :winky:

----------


## jenia21

Παιδια το ανοιγμα ειναι μικρο 1,5 cm και δεν μπορουν να φυγουν τα πουλακια απο εκει.Το κουνελοσυρμα και τα σιδερα ειναι με μπογια νερου και οι προσοψεις ειναι με βαφη φουρνου.

----------


## vag21

απο οτι υπολογισα δαμιανε σου στοιχησε 87 ευρω.μια ετοιμη τετοια κατασκευη ποσο κοστιζει περιπου?

----------


## daras

συγχαρητηρια! πολυ καλη δουλεια!!

----------


## panos70

Πολύ ωραία κατασκευή Δαμιανέ.'' Μπραβο ''

----------


## jk21

ΔΑΜΙΑΝΕ αν ειναι μονο 1μισυ ποντο μαλλον θα φτανουν τον πατο ...

----------


## gianniskilkis

Δαμιανέ πολύ ωραία κατασκευή ,τώρα εγώ κατάλαβα ότι τις προσόψεις τις πήρες έτοιμες καλά κατάλαβα.Και για όσους φίλους ενδιαφέρονται και μπορούν να φτιάξουν κάτι παρόμοιο, πιστεύω ότι και μεγαλύτερο να κάνουν το άνοιγμα ,για να μπει πιο ψηλό ταψί που θα χωράει το υπόστρωμα και δεν θα πέφτουν δεξιά και αριστερά οι ακαθαρσίες ,δεν θα φεύγουν τα πουλάκια.Μια καλή λύση όμως για απάλειψη κάθε κινδύνου είναι να φτιάξουμε ένα ταψί παραπάνω καβάτζα ώστε η αλλαγή τους να γίνεται μπαμ - μπαμ. Βγάζεις το υπάρχον -βάζεις το καβατζαρισμένο ,έτοιμο απολυμασμένο κλπ - καθαρίζεις το υπάρχον το ετοιμάζεις ...και το ίδιο στα επόμενα...

----------


## Nikos_V

Πολύ ωραία δουλειά ευχαριστώ!

----------


## kyrkouts

Πολυ καλή και προσεγμένη δουλειά!!!! Μια ερώτηση: Η αξία για τα ταψάκια που αναφέρεις είναι τιμή μονάδας ή όλες μαζί κοστίζουν τόσο??? Τι λαμαρίνα ζήτησες?

----------

